# Another Afghanistan Poll to Hit Before They Yank It



## Fishbone Jones (16 Jul 2007)

Let's hit this one too!! Probably won't be up long though.

http://www.canada.com/windsorstar/index.html

Poll   Do you support the use of Canadian troops for security and combat efforts in Afghanistan? 
Yes
 41.25 %

No
 56.88 %

Don't care
 1.88 %


----------



## scoutfinch (16 Jul 2007)

Hmmmm....


Results are now 60% in favour and 38.60% against the mission.

Tee hee.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (16 Jul 2007)

Do you support the use of Canadian troops for security and combat efforts in Afghanistan? 
Yes
 60.34 %

No
 38.31 %

Don't care
 1.36 %
  
Somewhere an editor is spinnin'....


----------



## Haggis (16 Jul 2007)

62.5% for
36.2% against
1.23% just want to watch more "Survivior" rather than news.  (and that's MY spin!) ;D


----------



## Spanky (16 Jul 2007)

I hit that one this morning, as soon as I saw the paper.  I wonder if they will publish the results if they are not in line with Canwest editorial philosophy. :


----------



## Bzzliteyr (16 Jul 2007)

Poll   Do you support the use of Canadian troops for security and combat efforts in Afghanistan? 

Yes
 61.32 %

No
 37.40 %

Don't care
 1.27 %


----------



## 3rd Herd (16 Jul 2007)

Poll   Do you support the use of Canadian troops for security and combat efforts in Afghanistan? 
Yes
 61.52 %

No
 37.25 %

Don't care
 1.23 %
  

This is as much fun as gophers and the .22
Next please.........


----------



## armyvern (16 Jul 2007)

> Poll   Do you support the use of Canadian troops for security and combat efforts in Afghanistan?
> Yes
> 61.93 %
> 
> ...


----------



## yak (16 Jul 2007)

Here's an clip from the article associated with the poll:  

"The poll found that Canadians with a university degree were the most likely to support the mission and nearly six in 10 Canadians whose households earn at least $60,000 a year were among those who are supportive.

"What I think that we're seeing a little bit of here is that people who are a little bit more worldly, that are more plugged into the idea of Canada in the world, seem to have a bit more tolerance for this because they actually see the payoff as being more significant than simply just a sacrifice of troops," Bricker said. They may also be getting used to the idea of casualties, he added."

I may not have a degree, but a few years of service and some time overseas goes a long way towards opening one's eyes.  It helps with seeing the big picture, anyway.  Maybe, according to Canwest, I'm 'worldly'.


----------



## Trooper Hale (16 Jul 2007)

I'll still waiting for the headline, "Military encourage poll tampering, allegations of federal vote rigging from NDP"!

I love influencing the world, one yes click at a time... 8)


----------



## Bzzliteyr (16 Jul 2007)

I think the poll will find that polls can easily be swayed if you click on said poll and then post on a forum for other people to go an click on the poll...


----------



## armyvern (16 Jul 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> Here's an clip from the article associated with the poll:
> 
> "The poll found that Canadians with a university degree were the most likely to support the mission and nearly six in 10 Canadians whose households earn at least $60,000 a year were among those who are supportive.
> 
> ...



I think the reason that this "degree" support trend seems to be prevelant is just based simply upon the fact that most who have been through the university process are quite used to "researching" and digging for their information from many *valid* sources to obtain *all* the facts.

Quite simply, they are less likely to swallow the emotion-based spin story that the MSM presents to the general public. Sadly though, it seems apparent to me that the average Canadian is too damn lazy to find out all the facts for themself, and relies upon the MSM to tell them how and what to believe.


----------



## 3rd Herd (16 Jul 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I think the reason that this "degree" support trend seems to be prevelant is just based simply upon the fact that most who have been through the university process are quite used to "researching" and digging for their information from many *valid* sources to obtain *all* the facts.
> 
> Quite simply, they are less likely to swallow the emotion-based spin story that the MSM presents to the general public. Sadly though, it seems apparent to me that the average Canadian is too damn lazy to find out all the facts for themself, and relies upon the MSM to tell them how and what to believe.



Vern 
you forgot the dreaded "wiki". And I think you again hit the nail on the head with that hammer of yours.


----------



## yak (16 Jul 2007)

No doubt.  Too many people are too lazy to apply any critical thought.  It's easier to let the TV tell you what to like/dislike, what's funny, what you need to buy to make you happy.

I was getting my will done last week - my lawyer had been in Hawaii the week before.  He said that he couldn't find any news on TV while there save for what Paris Hilton was up to, post release from jail.  It's a sad commentary on our times.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (16 Jul 2007)

I can't believe how many people I still encounter that think what the US is doing in Iraq and what Canada is doing in Afghanistan are the SAME thing... they don't even seem to know that we aren't in Iraq!!!

Some are probably relieved to hear that our president is going to pull us out soon!!


----------



## McG (16 Jul 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I think the reason that this "degree" support trend seems to be prevelant is just based simply upon the fact that most who have been through the university process are quite used to "researching" and digging for their information from many *valid* sources to obtain *all* the facts.


If only this type of _work ethic_ could be instilled in all Canadians. 

... maybe "thought standard" would be better in my sentance above.


----------



## Brockvegas (16 Jul 2007)

Do you support the use of Canadian troops for security and combat efforts in Afghanistan?

Yes
61.72 %

No
37.24 %

Don't care
1.05 %


----------



## punisher_6d (16 Jul 2007)

ArmyVern,

While the "university-educated" angle may be somewhat true in English Canada, it is important to remember the vast majority of Canadians who are not and have an opinion one way or the other.  If you look at the demographics of Quebec, you will find most "university-educated-types" are very much against the mission.  This has nothing to do with their education, but is more a reflection on the politics/military beliefs already in place in the province.  I think Quebec politics will shape the outcome of Canada's mission in Afghanistan should things take a turn south for the VanDoos.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Jul 2007)

Poll   Do you support the use of Canadian troops for security and combat efforts in Afghanistan? 
Yes
 63.05 %

No
 35.93 %

Don't care
 1.02 %


----------



## kratz (16 Jul 2007)

Do you support the use of Canadian troops for security and combat efforts in Afghanistan? 
Yes
 63.24 %

No
 35.75 %

Don't care
 1.01 %


----------



## Fyuri (16 Jul 2007)

Poll   Do you support the use of Canadian troops for security and combat efforts in Afghanistan? 
Yes
 63.50 %

No
 35.35 %

Don't care
 1.15 %

My girlfriend constantly remarks about us in Iraq, now I think she either does it to bother me, or she just doesn't care... Which is even worse. I tried, anyways...

-Paul


----------



## armyvern (16 Jul 2007)

And again ...



> Poll   Do you support the use of Canadian troops for security and combat efforts in Afghanistan?
> Yes
> 65.06 %
> 
> ...



What, are people getting home from work now??  ;D


----------



## Fyuri (16 Jul 2007)

Yeah, I noticed some resistance too... I'm going to shoot for raising by one percent, or half an hour, whichever comes first... I'll report back...

-Paul


----------



## armyvern (16 Jul 2007)

Fyuri said:
			
		

> Yeah, I noticed some resistance too... I'm going to shoot for raising by one percent, or half an hour, whichever comes first... I'll report back...
> 
> -Paul



Resistance?? No ... now that I'm home it's allowed me to vote again!! 

Polls ... wonderfully democratic aren't they?? Just goes to prove how absolutely unreliable they are when one side goes in polling & looking for a certain outcome (or in this case when the _other_ side does & gives them a taste of their very own bitter medicine).


----------



## Fyuri (16 Jul 2007)

Oh ok, I had noticed it dropping by a couple tenths of a percent, even after I had submitted a Yes. I thought you were referring to the "No"s getting home.

-Paul


----------



## marshall sl (16 Jul 2007)

Poll   Do you support the use of Canadian troops for security and combat efforts in Afghanistan? 
Yes
 67.93 %

No
 31.09 %

Don't care
 0.98 %


----------



## armyvern (16 Jul 2007)

Fyuri said:
			
		

> Oh ok, I had noticed it dropping by a couple tenths of a percent, even after I had submitted a Yes. I thought you were referring to the "No"s getting home.
> 
> -Paul



And I noticed that it's on it's way back up again. Suspect that I'm not the only one now coming in at it from a different IP addy than earlier today.

These polls are USELESS!!! Wake UP Canada. Whether we post the link here, or some org like Valcartier2007 posts it on their site ... these things are simply NOT accurate.

Just like the internet, the polling companies are hired by someone to run these things. Whether they direct poll in a certain neighbourhood with a known voting block, or phone a list of persons from a party membership list; it just doesn't matter. Polls are influenced based on their wording, and the manner & place where with the poll is taken. Statistics and Polls mean diddly squat.


----------



## Fyuri (16 Jul 2007)

Poll   Do you support the use of Canadian troops for security and combat efforts in Afghanistan? 
Yes
 70.07 %

No
 29.02 %

Don't care
 0.92 %

It's hit 70%.

Oh, and you don't need a different IP. Just clear your browser's history every time, and you're set.

-Paul

P.S. It makes me laugh that this is going to be taken as a "credible" source by the Windsor Star. It's already mediocre journalism at best (not intended to offend anyone, but I've read too many stories with skewn facts). This is just ludicrous... Oh well, at least it'll be some GOOD news for once!


----------



## armyvern (16 Jul 2007)

Fyuri said:
			
		

> Poll   Do you support the use of Canadian troops for security and combat efforts in Afghanistan?
> Oh, and you don't need a different IP. Just clear your browser's history every time, and you're set.
> 
> -Paul



Cool.


----------



## 3rd Herd (16 Jul 2007)

Poll   Do you support the use of Canadian troops for security and combat efforts in Afghanistan? 
Yes
 70.13 %

No
 28.96 %

Don't care
 0.91 %

or just open another window and cut and paste the link ;D

edit:
"About 1,000 adult Canadians were interviewed for the poll and the results are considered accurate within 3.1 percentage points, 19 times out of 20." oh really


----------



## Fyuri (16 Jul 2007)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> "About 1,000 adult Canadians were interviewed for the poll and the results are considered accurate within 3.1 percentage points, 19 times out of 20." oh really



Ok, THAT'S funny... You know what would be awesome? If some of the floppers (people who don't really have an opinion, but just like to go with the general one) see this and decide they all of a sudden support it... Not that their approval should be taken for much worth, but it would be worth it for the comedy factor.

-Paul


----------



## Jaydub (16 Jul 2007)

This is so awesome!  ;D  Let's do this with ALL the Afghanistan polls we find!

I'll stay on the lookout, and will advise as when I come across one.


----------



## Hawk (16 Jul 2007)

Yes - 72.23%
No - 26.68%
Don't care - 0.91%


Hawk


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Jul 2007)

We're losing ground. Someone is hammering the 'no' vote button.

Poll   Do you support the use of Canadian troops for security and combat efforts in Afghanistan? 
Yes
 68.33 %

No
 29.11 %

Don't care
 2.56 %


----------



## armyvern (16 Jul 2007)

recceguy said:
			
		

> We're losing ground. Someone is hammering the 'no' vote button.



What?? I thought staff at the paper weren't allowed to vote lest the skew the results??


----------



## marshall sl (16 Jul 2007)

Poll   Do you support the use of Canadian troops for security and combat efforts in Afghanistan? 
Yes
 69.81 %

No
 27.77 %

Don't care
 2.42 %


----------



## armyvern (16 Jul 2007)

Poll   Do you support the use of Canadian troops for security and combat efforts in Afghanistan? 
Yes
 70.02 %

No
 27.59 %

Don't care
 2.39 %


----------

